# Bookshelf door/hidden room



## E (Feb 21, 2012)

Just finished a cool project. It's a bookcase door hiding a small room. Made it for a friend, he's gonna pull the shelving out and put his safe inside


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome work there sir!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks good my friend,,,if that book case is full of books there will be a ttremendous amount of weight in play. How and what kind of hinge assembly do you have installed?

dick


----------



## E (Feb 21, 2012)

More for show than real books. Invisidoor hinge, I think the weight rating was 150lbs static. It's a heavy duty knife hinge.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------

